# So, you're in the middle of a zombie apocalypse...



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

What three 40k-related items would you take? Assuming you live where you do now.

Rules: 

If you take a vehicle, it cannot be larger than a standard battle tank or transport (so no Land Raiders/Super Heavies)
You must be able to feasably use the equipment you take (assume that things like Tau battlesuits are human-compatible, but obviously Space Marine Power Armour isn't because nobody is big enough to fit in it) - things like Astartes Heavy Bolters would also be too hard to lug around, probably even with Power Armour
Ammunition and power sources for weapons/armour aren't a problem
STCs and similar things are a big, fat NO

I would probably take a complete suit of Power Armour (not an Astartes pattern, obviously), a Bolt pistol (or Shuriken pistol) and a Chainsword. Pretty standard, useful for fending off zombies and protecting myself from aggressive survivors. Only issue is that there aren't many shots in a Bolt pistol magazine.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Power Sword'd be pretty cool, I reckon. Despite the risk of it backfiring, Plasma Pistols look nice as well. Not sure on the third option, probably some decent armour.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

3 of anything this time eh; Its usually 'What weapon/s' or something along those lines.
Ah well. My choices would be as follows:

1. Sororitas Pattern Power Armor.
2. Rosarius.
3. Godwyn Deaz Pattern Combi Plasma w/Crate of Ammo.

SGMAlice


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

1. Land Raider Redeemer
2. Vortex grenade
3. Twin lightning claws


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

1: Terminator armor 

2: Stormbolter 

3: Chainfist 

Bring it on you dead fuckers...


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Or maybe an alliance with nurgle :laugh:

Eat dead rotting flesh zombies!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow your fighting zombies people, not orks. Why don't you just mow your lawn with a nuke while your at it.

In that chain of thought I would take the following.

Land speeder tempest (Set it to hover, and I can camp the night in the thing between searching for resources and the wouldn't be a damn thing zombies could do to get me).

Cut proof carapace armor. (Their would have to be a lot of them to actually get me since their is vary little 2-3 could do to actually cripple kill me with that kinda armor on)

If ammo really wasn't a issue (Realistically most humans could only carry 40 bolter rounds on them, and only 2-3 clips) I would say bolter, however taking into account logistics like unwieldiness, weight noise generation I would take......1 Hell gun, and two laz pistols (Not getting anywhere close to those buggers).

In summations I would take.
Land speeder tempest (Recon, and evasion, and close crew compartment)
-Carapace armor
-Hell, gun and dual laz pistols (Light weightish, no real reload, and unlimited ammo)


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

yea i would have a suit of storm trooper carpace armour, hellgun and umm, frags?

i thought that, why would you need a bolter, there not zombies in power armour, hell a lasgun would do it but i prefer the look of the hellguns 

actually going on the sig. duel wielding hell pistols please


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I would take...
- A razorback, I would eventually turn it into some sort of motorhome so i can just park up and sleep at night time.

- Chainaxe, why not?

- two laspistols, I always seem to think they are a bit feeble so two should do it.


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

Luke and Karak, you're both taking more than 3 items


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

eyescrossed said:


> Luke and Karak, you're both taking more than 3 items


shhh! no one has noticed yet!


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

- Imperial Guard Hydra
- Beer
- Porn

Let the fun begin.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

-Kaskrin Carapace Armour
-Las Carbine
-Chimera with heavy flamers.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Ahh

Razorwing jetfighter.
Ranger long rifle
Incubi warsuit

...my first choice makes everything pretty much redundant.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

chimera (turret heavy flamer, hull heavy bolter, pintle mounted heavy stubber, dozer blade)
lighting claw
carapace armour.

the chimera is a mobile fortress in a zombie apocolypse


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Instead of a Chimera, consider a Baal predator?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Or a Redeemer as I have


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

How many rooms you got in that?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

It's bigger on the inside like the TARDIS. I got full on jacuzzi, bar, swimming pool and a room fr my groupies. And that's just the downstairs... :wink:


----------



## Electric-Ashes (Mar 24, 2011)

Firstly I would take a pulse carbine. It might not have the best range but it does have a built in grenade launcher so it's two weapons in one.


Secondly, since there is nothing against it, I would take a mark of Slaanesh. Although Tzeentch is usually my favored deity I think the extra initiative would be more beneficial in this case.


Thirdly I would take a jump pack or a teleporter so I could escape quicker!


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

-a hellhound with hull heavy flamer
-a zombie recipe book 
-and a chefs hat

mmmm Zombie :grin:


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Harlequin Flip Belt (catch me if you can!)
Webway Portal Generator (An eldar gotta sleep somewhere!)
Copy of the Maugetar (I got da dakka, I got da cuttin)


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Hmm...

A toilet on wheels as my vehicle, a chainsaw-shooting rocket launcher as my gun, and my leather jacket as armor.

BRING IT OOOON, ZOOOMBAYS!


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

- Personal teleporter.

- Hand flamer for roasting anything that gets close.

- Shadowfield to protect myself in case I'm caught off guard.

I'd be super survivable and I would be able to stay out of close combat indefinitely, but I would have to take my chances with the warp.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

-Dreadknight armour 
-personal teleporter
-absolutely massive heavy flamer (It would be big compared to the dreadknight)

Come and get me I'm taller than a house and if you ever catch up to me bang zoom I'm off to Canada.


----------



## Lord Solar Macharius (Oct 5, 2010)

Assuming fuel is not an issue, a Leman Russ Punisher.

If it IS an issue:
-Hot-shot Lasgun
-Carapiece Armour
-Power Sword


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ouh, fuck. Stormraven gunship with Heavy Bolters, hurricane bolters and Assault canon. A bit of an overkill maybe...


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Im sure the stormpigeon is bigger than a standard transport.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

aboytervigon said:


> Im sure the stormpigeon is bigger than a standard transport.


Define "Standard Transport". For me it is a Land Rider, so yea.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

I've actually been preparing for a zombie apocalypse for many years. Considering a 40k technology inclusion ... I'd take:

1.) Karskin Carapce Armor (Fully-Encased)
2.) Heavy Flamer (Imperial Guard Pattern)
3.) Hellhound (Full Flamer Attachment)

Bring it on zombitch!

I've never heard of zombies being able to claw through metal, and I'd assume a Hellhound is pretty much impossible for zombies to tip over. That is ... of coarse, assuming they even get close enough. 

Like I said -- I've been preparing.


----------



## Mundungu (Jul 23, 2010)

1) Vect's Dias of Destruction
2) Incubus Warsuit
3) Scissorhands

Mostly since SM stuff is all too big for a normal human to use.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Infact, I think I'd ask Drazhar if I could borrow his suit. Just to be sure.

And Seth's Chainsword might come in handy if I wanna go 'Day of the Dead' on them.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

@Doelgo he said no landraiders or bigger first post.


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

A battlewagon with deathroller

Dark eldar spiky armor

And a bloodfeeder deamon weapon

I may not stand the best chances of surviving, but in the case of a zombie apocolypse I intend to inflice maximum carnage.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I think I would have:

1. Artificier armour made for an Inquisitor.

2. Pair of Lightning Claws

3. Jump pack.

Hell yeah.


----------



## Biellann (Sep 6, 2010)

I'd go for either:

Swooping Hawk's Wings
Sunrifle
Force Shield
or maybe:

Hospitaller Carapace
Hospitaller Medicae Tools
Hellgun


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Stromtrooper carapace
A Lightening Claw and (if capable) a liquidfier gun
Ride would be a Land Speeder Storm-enough room for equipment


----------



## chaos_warrior_marine (May 29, 2010)

1. Chaos Terminator Armour (made for Chaos Terminator Lord)
2. Reaper Autocannon
3. Power Axe

With thease weapons I would make those zombies sacrifices for the Dark Gods. >8D


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

1. Hammerhead
2. Farsights battle suit
3. Cool music


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

A lot of interesting choices 




chaos_warrior_marine said:


> 1. Chaos Terminator Armour (made for Chaos Terminator Lord)


I doubt you'd be able to fit in the armour


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

*!*



chaos_warrior_marine said:


> With thease weapons I would make those zombies sacrifices for the Dark Gods. >8D


So your basically sacrificing Nurgles children to, well, Nurgle. What an amazing idea!


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

Hmmm... How about:

Lasgun (lightweight, won't jam, easy to recharge)
Power armour (which I got from tech priest I saved from zombies)
Camo cloak (now you see me, now you don't, now you're dead:grin


----------



## Groedius (May 9, 2011)

Funny thing is at our games workshop the other Thursday we had an discussion about what we would do if our store was attacked by Zombies. Which was pretty interesting. The plan was to go upstairs take a number of the power tools and then escape outside from there and get away. 

I think if you was in an zombie apocalypse then personally id opt for an shotgun and a machete.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

I wouldn't have any close combat weapons.
The closest i would get would be shotgun range.
Easy to avoid with a little bit of height advantage.
Zombies aren't the best climbers.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Ok, giving it some serious thought and it would have to be duel wielding hell pistols, camo cloak, and a cyber raven.
Very efficient use of firepower, wouldn’t need armour anyway hopefully, and the bird would warn me of incoming zombs
Could survive until the inquisition called extermis on the planet and well we all know how that would end


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Necron Pariah Warscythe
Las-Rifle - I'd stick it on full auto and blow those zombies apart!
Full carapace armour, with helmet and everything.

I think these are fair options, other than maybe the Warscythe.


----------



## SaintTom (Nov 26, 2010)

So its just the general interpretation that they are those slow zombies instead of the fast ones.

I'd have to pick Karskin Carapace armor (or power armor if power supply isn't limited)
A Hellgun or standard issue lasgun (easily recharged ammo :wink
Rhino for a home on the go.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

I would take:

-Tau Piranha (can't beat something that is universally a death dealer as well as a zombie-proof hammock)
-XV25 Stealth Suit with integrated Burst Cannon
-Lots of beer.


----------



## Drannith (Sep 18, 2010)

I would take:

Tau Stealth Suit 
Fusion Blaster (useful for many other things than making zombie goo)
Rail Rifle (for when I get bored I can sit on a roof and plink zombies)


----------



## cool_conoly (Mar 29, 2008)

A Leman Russ Punisher with a hull heavy Bolter, and Sponson Heavy Flamers!
An Exitus Sniper rifle!
Eldar Rune Armour!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

A necron warscythe, pariah variant for long range fire and CC ability. 

A reaver jetbike, for mobility and drive by slashing of slow type zombies and evasion of the fast _I am Legend_ kind. 

Dok`s tools. Just in case. It works for the orks...


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Lascarbine w/Bayonet
Carapace Armour
Landspeeder

Fairly steady, Landspeeder meaning I have somewhere to sleep where Zombies can't get at me, Lasgun for it's reliability and the fact I can charge it's magazines in the sun - the bayonet means I have a mini-spear essentially for if things get emotional as I'm scavanging through ruins and buildings.


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

I would have to go all techmarine here!!
Artificer armor (Inquisitor size)
Full servo harness (Count as one choice, or 4?)
Servo skull (to warn me of incoming zombies)


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I want to change mine:
-Chainaxe!!! for chopping zombies!
-Another Chainaxe!!! for chopping more zombies!
-Devilfish! for chopping zombies in my dreams without being killed in the night.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

Shotgun, Eviserator (Chainsaw), Frag Grenades (Pipe Bombs)
If we must do this correctly lets do it by the book


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

DE Venom Transport with 2 Splinter Cannons, night shields, grisley trophies, chain snares, envenomed blades.
a Liquifier gun.
a shadowfield

gives me flamer templates, lots of Dakka, and a near impossible to beat invul save!


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Well to get technical....Splinter weaponry won't work on zombies 

And whatcha gonna do if it rains? You'll be very wet. Same applies to all of you who have picked open topped transports!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> DE Venom Transport with 2 Splinter Cannons, night shields, grisley trophies, chain snares, envenomed blades.
> a Liquifier gun.
> a shadowfield
> 
> gives me flamer templates, lots of Dakka, and a near impossible to beat invul save!


Got to admit a lot of that is kinda useless. Shadow fields? Zombies have no ranged attacks and if they do get to you your looking at 100's of em mobbing you (Not to mention I'm not sure zombies use their sense of sight at all to attack so optic based defenses like shadow fields will probably not work), also since you are apparently just wearing your street cloths the biggest threat to you is poisoning yourself or falling of your own ride (Note your not a 1000 year old dark eldar that can do back flips while shooting a gun, and flying around in a vehicle of that nature, which is designed to operate at high speeds and is open topped is a recipe for falling of to your immanent doom amongst the teeming horde below).

Helll going on these facts alone your more likely too kill your self with all that acid and poison your toting around.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

I don't think skimmers are the ultimate defense like everyone claims. They gotta run out of fuel eventually. A Webway portal is probably best. The webway is far safer than the warp. And I think a Sunrifle would be the best gun. It's a laser so it can recharge in the sun and the high rate of fire would shred zombie hordes. For armor you probably want Rune Armor. It give a decent Invul and there's an off chance you could develop psyker powers.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

hm, I think the OP says Fuel and Ammo aren't a problem.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I still say dreadknight armour and a massive flamer is the way to go.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

AH. Then bring on the looted Wave serpents with boom guns. And the Inquisitor Terminator Armor (Old GK book had it, IDK about new one) and Heavy Flamer.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

My wits are sharper than any blade, my body is harder than any armor, and my odor is enough to repel any zombie.

But when that fails, I'll take a Chainsword, a Flamer Pistol, and a RE Nemesis costume anyday .


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I am going to approach this a little differently.
One item only.
ICON OF NURGLE. Now all the zombies are my friends.:biggrin:

If this is frowned upon. Then the standard Bruce Campbell approach will do. 
Remmington sawn-off double barrel shotgun. 
Chainsaw. 
Steam powered hand.
If it works for him it works for me.


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

Hmmmmmmm. Probs go:

1: BAAL PREDATOR. Lets watch those mo-fo's burn!!!!!!!
2: Pulse Rifle, Yes please for range.
3: And I think I would go with some DE armour, so spiky that it is more dangerous for a Z to get in CC with me than the other way round.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Well what's the stats of these here Zombies?

As if we're dealing with Str3 movement D6 zombies, that means a simple Rhino or trukk would be up to the task. Both of which are easy to operate. 

If this is the case (sticking to my actual knowledge of mechanics) I think that a Razorback would be a good realistic option. Automated turret ftw!

However, if I say had a couple of mates along for the ride, then we'd go for the full out Predator!

So are we alone, or do we have friendies?


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Keep going and this could get moved to custom scenarios! :biggrin:


----------



## Mundungu (Jul 23, 2010)

After considering the open topped issue, as well as remembering the spikes on the inside of the DE armor, I have changed my choices.

1) Vendetta
2) Tau Stealth Suit (w/Vectored Retro-Thrusters)
3) Heavy Flamer


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Rhino, place to sleep at night.
Hellgun, badass and won't kill my shoulder much.
Carapace armour, don't want to hurt myself and lead the zombies to me.


----------



## HatingYou (Oct 10, 2010)

Marbo

that is all


----------



## Electric-Ashes (Mar 24, 2011)

When I first made my choices I was under the assumption that I just had to survive the zombie apocalypse. If video games taught me anything it's always better to avoid confrontation than to seek it.

But since everyone seems to have a 'Last Stand' scenario in mind I would like to change my choices to Staff of Daemonic Flame, Armour of Might Undivided and Daemonic Gift of Sustenance.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Actually HatingYou, Marbo + a handful of Vets against a horde of Zombies could be an amusing scenario!


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

Well, I'd pick a Devilfish first off, maybe a Skyray. That way I have a comfortable transport which can hover if its armour is too weak to keep out zombies, and some automated weapons systems (gun drones).
Next up, a shredder. Can certainly take down a good amount of zombies with each shot.
Finally, a suit of Kasarkin carapace armour.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Iron Halo or some other item that confers a 4+ invulnerable save
Flamer
Power Sword

Btw I don't think some people can count in this thread


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Actually, ONE item? 

Revenant Titan. I win, dead fuckers.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Serpion5 said:


> Actually, ONE item?
> 
> Revenant Titan. I win, dead fuckers.


In the stipulation it says No Land Raiders or above


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

i'd like to change mine too:

deathstrike missile launcher(only a chimera chasis!!!)
shotgun (astartes battern)
fully enclosed carapace armour

plan: fire the deathstrike missile, live in the crater.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

I want to change from a Piranha to a Devilfish. That way I can decorate and furnish the compartment as a living/bedroom as well as have somewhere to store my lootings, and be protected from the acid rain that no doubt takes place there.

I'll still roll with an XV25 suit w/ integrated Burst Cannon.


----------

